# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Qëllimi i ekzistencës së njeriut

## land

Shkenca dhe feja nuk kane asnje lloj ideje per qellimin e ekzistences se njeriut.
Shkenca eshte nje spirale qe nuk ka asnje lloj morali apo etike.Shkenca zhvillohet brenda llojit te vet dhe nuk ka asnje synim eshatologjik.
Kurse feja i vesh nje qellim ekzistences se njeriut,por mjerisht,krejt offside.

Qellimi i vertete i ekzistences me sa kam mundur te kuptoj une,eshte vete mungesa e ketij qellimi.
Ndoshta ju e keni zbuluar qellimin e egzistences,na e thoni :Lulja3:

----------


## land

Asnjeri nuk e di pse ekziston!!!!!!!bravo....pergjigje shume te bukura

----------


## Gimi3

> Shkenca dhe feja nuk kane asnje lloj ideje per qellimin e ekzistences se njeriut.
> Shkenca eshte nje spirale qe nuk ka asnje lloj morali apo etike.Shkenca zhvillohet brenda llojit te vet dhe nuk ka asnje synim eshatologjik.
> Kurse feja i vesh nje qellim ekzistences se njeriut,por mjerisht,krejt offside.
> 
> Qellimi i vertete i ekzistences me sa kam mundur te kuptoj une,eshte vete mungesa e ketij qellimi.
> Ndoshta ju e keni zbuluar qellimin e egzistences,na e thoni


Atehere kur ke arritur ta njohesh veten, e ke njohur Zotin; Atehere kur ke arritur ta kuptosh jeten, e ke kuptuar vdekjen; vetem atehere, kur e ke shijuar vdekjen, e ke kuptuar se te prete nje bote e re  :buzeqeshje: 

Respekte

----------


## land

> Atehere kur ke arritur ta njohesh veten, e ke njohur Zotin; Atehere kur ke arritur ta kuptosh jeten, e ke kuptuar vdekjen; vetem atehere, kur e ke shijuar vdekjen, e ke kuptuar se te prete nje bote e re 
> 
> Respekte


Pse ti e ke njohur veten?Ti nuk je i sigurt se nga ke ardhur,dhe ku po shkon,dhe mos me thuaj qe nuk ke fijen e dyshimit :buzeqeshje: 
respekt

----------


## xfiles

une e kam nje teori , po do me duhej shume te ta shpjegoja e pertoj, por e kam thene ne tema te tjera e si me duket ta perseris 10 here. Mgjithate do te pergjigjem me vone.

----------


## land

Thuje xfiles,spjegimet e tua jane gjithmone realiste dhe mjaft interesante,te kam ndjekur me vemendje te madhe kudo neper tema

----------


## xfiles

Nese do duam te hipotizojme qellimin e ekzistences se njeriut duhet ne fillim te analizojme karakteristikat
qe kjo ekzistence duhet te shfaqi per te qene koherente me ate qe shohim ne jeten e perditshme, nje ekzistence qe te mund 
ti aplikohet atomeve, planetve, galaktikave, molekulave, organizmave te gjalla dhe shoqerine njerezore.
Nese ekziston nje e vertete absolute , e verteta e krijimit, e qellimit te krijimit, ajo duhet te vleje per ç'do gje qe ekziston. Jo vetem per njeriun, por per gjithçka, jo vetem per shkencat ekzakte, por edhe per shkencat sociale. 
Nje e vertete primordiale, nena e te vertetave, e thjeshte pa kompleksitete. Nje e vertete qe shihet kudo. Ajo e vertete qe sherben si motori levizes i universit dhe ç'do gje qe ndodhet ne te.

Nje e vertete e tille do ishte mjaft e veshtire per tu gjetur, megjithate ne do mundohemi sadopak ti afrohemi kesaj te vertete. Ose te pakten te gjejme disa te verteta te thjeshta qe te marra se bashku te perfaqesojne te VERTETEN ABSOLUTE.

Ne fillim veme re 2(mund te kete edhe me shume) cilesi universale te realitetit qe na rrethon.

UNICITETI - ç'do gje qe na rrethon eshte unike, nuk ka asgje te duplikuar, qofte dhe nje atom(atomet jane te ngjashem por kane koordinata te ndryshme hapesire kohe). Nuk ka dy gjethe te nje peme apo marre nga te gjitha pemet qe te jene njesoj. Edhe pse permbajne te njejten DNA. Nuk ka dy njerez te njejte, dhe ne qofshin binjake si dy pika uji, do kete karaktere te ndryshme.

DESHIRA E DY OSE ME TEPER UNICITETEVE PER TU BASHKUAR DHE KRIJUAR DICKA TE RE,UNIKE DHE ME KOMPLEKSE(DASHURIA?) - 
  a)3 Quarke bashkohen per te dhene nje neutron ose nje proton sipas konfigurimit qe kane. Protone e neutrone bashkohen     per te na dhene atomet ne te gjitha konfiguracionet e mundshme, duke nisur nga H me nje proton e deri tek elementet me    te rende ma nje qind e ca protone. 
  b)Atomet bashkohen ne qindra e mijra lloje te ndryshme molekulash qe nga me te thjeshtat e deri tek ato me komplekset,    sejcila e veçante dhe me cilesi te papara me pare. Keto atome e molekula bashkohen per te na dhene molekulat e para       organike, tullat e ndertesave te gjalla, e ketu formohen qelizat e para te thjeshta RIPRODHUESE*(kjo meriton nje teme     me vete). 
  c)Qelizat bashkohen ne koloni, pastaj shume qeliza te llojeve te ndryshme specializohen ne pune te ndryshme dhe           bashkjetojne per interesa te perbashketa per te formuar organizma me komplekse qe pershtaten ne ambient dhe evulojne ne   organizma edhe me komplekse, si njeriu.
  d) Njeriu bashkohet me nje njeri tjeter duke krijuar familje, shume familje vendosen afer njera tjetres per te krijuar    komunitetet e para , fiset, tribu(kjo vlen edhe per kafshet). Shume fise bashkohen per te krijuar fshatra, fshati         rritet e krijon qytet, shume fshatra e qytete krijojne nje popull, shume popuj krijojne federacione per interesa te       perbashketa, e ketu jemi ne kufirin e evolucionit shoqeror qe eshte ende duke punuar. Jemi tani tek globi, toka,          planeti nene.
  e)shume planete bashkohen per te krijuar sisteme diellore, shume sisteme diellore formojne grupe yjesh (cluster), shume   grupe yjesh formojne galaktikat, shume galaktika formojne grupe galaktikash e keshtu me rradhe.

  Mund te veme re ngjashmerite midis pikave a,b,c,d,e, megjithese jane vazhdimi i njera tjetres perseri ka nje fare cikli   qe perseritet ne sejcilen prej pikave. Tek pika (e) kemi perseritjen e nje cikli me te madh qe nis tek pika (a), sa       shume ngjan atomi me sistemin diellor, e me kete lloj arsyetimi mund te vazhdohet ne pafundesi ku sistemi jone diellor    apo galaktika mund te jete atomi i nje bote tjeter. E atomi jone mund te jete universi i nje bote tjeter.



Veç ato verejtje me siper mund te jene te mjaftueshme per te arritur ne disa perfundime. Qellimi i ç'do gjeje eshte te jete unike ne llojin e saj dhe te krijoje gjera me komplekse dhe me unike, ose qellimi i çdo gjeje eshte perfeksionimi i vazhdueshem drejt ideales qe ne e quajme Zot, dhe gjithashtu Bashkimi, shume behen NJE. Ne jemi individe , veprojme si te ishim nje qenie e vetme, e megjithate jemi bashkesia e nje "shoqerie" komplekse qelizash. ç'do qelize e trupit tone nuk eshte e ndergjegjshme mbi ekzistencen tone, çdo qelize punon dhe bashkepunon me qelizat e tjera per te permbushur interesin e vet te mbijetuarit, e fale interesit te perbashket te qelizave tona ne mbijetojme.
Ajo qe ne doktrinat mistike(jo fetare) quhet "Unity with God" "Bashkimi me Zotin", Veç se eshte krijimi qe krijon krijuesin dhe anasjelltas, shume behen nje dhe nje eshte shume. Diçka e tille :P.
Krijimi ekziston fale krijuesit, Krijuesi eshte i gjitheditur fale krijimit. Krijimi dhe Krijuesi jane e njejta gje. Vete universi eshte zoti i shfaqur. Zoti eshte nje, i pafund. E cila eshte nje dhe e pafund? Gjithçka e marre se bashku, vete ekzistenca.

Mua me pelqen ta imagjinoj ekzistencen si nje funksion rekursiv qe kerkon te gjitha kombinimet e mundshme i ekzekutuar nje nje makine perfekte, Ky eshte zoti per mua. Zoti eshte i gjithedijshem sepse e gjithe dija eshte kombinimi i pafund i gjithçkaje qe ekziston.

Ashtu si thone qe bibla eshte "historia me e madhe qe eshte treguar ndonjehere" ashtu ekzistenca eshte "eksperimenti me i madh i nderrmarre ndonjehre".



Le te kthehemi tek qellimi i ekzistences se njeriut ne veçanti. Qellimi i jetes sone eshte te jemi ata qe jemi, te jemi unike ashtu si jemi, te jetojme jeten ne te gjitha format qe ajo shfaqet. Ne jemi duke e permbushur ekzistencen tone duke qene vetvetja. Te jemi vetvetja eshte qellimi. A do kishte kuptim sikur te ekzistonin dy njerez te njejte, qe mendojne njesoj? Po do kishte kuptim, Por Do ishte e Panevojshme.


P.S. Nuk dua qe postimi i mesiperm te kthehet ne objekt debati, eshte nje mendim personal dhe si i tille nuk me intereson ti mbush mendjen askujt. Dhe dua ta theksoj se kur permend fjalen "Zot" nuk nenkuptoj zotin ashtu si gjeresisht kuptohet nga fetaret.

----------


## Zombi

Billy the Kid me pelqejne temat e tua. Dua te them qe pyetja e parashtruar eshte nje dimenzionale dhe ekzakte, e prere!

Xfiles ka dhene nje mendim apo nje studim te sakte, por une e konceptoj ndryshe qellimin e njerzimit.

Fillimisht ne te gjithe lindim pa deshiren tone, pra ne nuk kishim nje qellim te lindnim. Pastaj vazhdojme jetojme pa deshiren tone, kjo e dyta ka nje zgjidhje, litarin apo hudhja nga nje ndertese shume kateshe do ti jepte fund jetes se jetuari pa deshiren tone. Por eshte shpresa ajo qe gjithnje na mban gjalle dhe vazhdojme me tutje. Jeta e njeriut eshte individuale por askush se jeton si te tille, ndikimi i shoqerise eshte prezent ne cdo cep te saj, andaj vetem nevojat fiziologjike jane individuale. 
Pra ritemi, mbarojme shkollimin, punesohemi, punojme nga e Hena deri te Shtunen dhe ky eshte nje qellim, te mbajme gjalle nevojat e egzistences tone. E diela pushim&relaksim. Pushimi i vetmi qellim i kesaj dite. Edhe keto vite do te kalojne, dikush do shpik dicka per avancimin apo lehtesimin e nevojave tona, do mer nje shperblim e bla bla bla....Pra ky kishte nje qellim, ia arriti dhe mori fund. Ashtu sic do te marrim fund edhe ne. I tere qellimi nje dite do te mbaroje per te gjithe. Vdekla mbyll cdo kapitull. Aspak nuk eshte e drejte. Por kjo eshte e verteta. 
Gjenerata jone jemi nje vije kalimtare apo vazhdimesi e gjeneratave, asgje me teper. Mbase edhe egziston nje qellim por jam e sigurte se ne nuk ta kuptojme kurre. Ndoshne ne  nje te ardhme qindra, mijra apo miliona viteve.  Por ne s'do te jemi deshmitar. Andaj qellimi yne eshte nje Hiç, nje perfundim pesimist por njekohesisht edhe realist!

----------


## Aerial

Cka nese eksiston nje spjegim krejt tjeter, krejt ndryshe per qellimin e ekzistences? Cka nese ne nuk dijm (dhe ndoshta nuk do te dijm kurre) se ne eksistojme per dicka krejt tjeter. Ndoshta jemi peng te vazhdojme eksistimin e njerezimit per interesa te 'dikujt' qe ne nuk e njohim ndoshta fare. Ngjashem si ne filmin The Matrix - i cili eshte rezultat i shume studimeve te meparshme mbi eksistencen dhe jeten, ne te cilin jepet nje verzion krejt ndryshe mbi ekzistencen. Ata qe nuk e kan pare, ose kan prituar ta kuptojne, ua kisha preferu shume pjesen e pare ku jipet nje ide krejt ndryshe prej ktyre qe jemi msu me i degju prej njerzve mbi qellimin e egzistences.

----------


## xfiles

> Cka nese eksiston nje spjegim krejt tjeter, krejt ndryshe per qellimin e ekzistences? Cka nese ne nuk dijm (dhe ndoshta nuk do te dijm kurre) se ne eksistojme per dicka krejt tjeter. Ndoshta jemi peng te vazhdojme eksistimin e njerezimit per interesa te 'dikujt' qe ne nuk e njohim ndoshta fare. Ngjashem si ne filmin The Matrix - i cili eshte rezultat i shume studimeve te meparshme mbi eksistencen dhe jeten, ne te cilin jepet nje verzion krejt ndryshe mbi ekzistencen. Ata qe nuk e kan pare, ose kan prituar ta kuptojne, ua kisha preferu shume pjesen e pare ku jipet nje ide krejt ndryshe prej ktyre qe jemi msu me i degju prej njerzve mbi qellimin e egzistences.


Edhe kjo nje teori shume e mundshme eshte, dhe shume realiste ne te njejten kohe. Ne disa kultura besohet se njerezit jane "moonfood", ushqim per henen, qe do te thote se qellimi i ekzistences se njeriut eshte te ushqeje me force emocionale nje qenie superiore. Kjo bie dakord edhe me vargjet ne kuran "I krijova njerezit dhe xhindet vetem per te me adhuruar".
Gjithashtu ne filmin Stargate SG1, ne dy sezonet e fundit flitet per disa qenie te evoluara shpirterisht qe marrin force prej adhurimit qe njerezit i bejne duke e quajtur veten Zota. Kuptoj qe eshte thjesht nje film por besoj se shkrimtaret e kane patur nje pike referimi ku bazohen per kete teori.

ç'do gje i sherben diçkaje me te larte, e cila nga ana e saj i sherben diçkaje me te larte akoma, megjithate shpresojme qe qellimi jone te mos jete kaq i thjeshte  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Aerial

xfiles, ki ndonje link ku mundemi me shkarku filmin?

----------


## dardajan

Debati juaj eshte interesant , dhe shoh qe ne debat marrin pjese njerez qe kane  imagjinate  ne te dy kahet  e kohes se jetes se tyre , si ne ate qe ka  shkuar dhe ne ate qe do vi , jo te gjithe njerezit  jane ne gjendje te imagjinojne dhe formulojne ne  ide  momentin e njeriut te sotem te shkuar dhe te ardhshem.
Dikur ky forum ka patur njerez  shume te afte per te debatuar ne tema te tilla , por qe fatkeqsisht jane larguar , megjithe deshiren e tyre  te  mire .....

Per temen ne fjale 

Qellimi  i jetes egziston tek  cdo njeri , por duhet  te jete vete individi, qe ta zbuloje  qellimin e tij ne jete,  ne duam  apo nuk  duam jemi  duke  realizuar qellimin  qe  na  eshte  (caktuar)  ose me sakte   qe e  kemi  zgjedhur  nga  rrethanat  ne  te cilat  jemi  ndodhur  dhe  kjo  vlen  per  te gjitha  qeniet  njerezore .

cili eshte  ky  qellim  ?

Ju  nuk  mund  ta  kuptoni  qellimin  e  jetes neqoftese  qenien  tuaj  e  shikon si  individ  per  perfitime  personale por  duhet  ta  shikoni  shum  me  gjere shume  me  larg ne  te  dyja  skajet,  ate  te  kaluar ,   dhe  te ardhem , per  te  percaktuar  ate  te sotem.
Pra  ju  jeni  duke  permbushur  nje  qellim qe  nuk  ju  sherben  juve  por  qenies " NJERI "

Ky  qellim  eshte  zhvillimi  i  kesaj  qenie ne nje  nivel  me  te  larte ,  mendoni  pak  dhe  perfytyroni  si  kane  qene  njerizit para 2 mije  apo 3 mije vjetesh mendoni edhe  para 1 mije  vjetesh edhe para 500  vjetesh  e  keshtu  me radhe ,  pastaj  mendo  edhe si  mund  te jete pas 500,1000, apo 2000 vjetesh.
Po  te  krahasosh  njeriun  e  3 mije  vjeteve  me pare me ty,  ti  me  njohurite  qe ke  je  njefar  zoti  perpara tij, por  qe  ti  te arrish  deri  ketu, shume  individive   ju  eshte  dashur  te  punojne, mesojne,imagjinojne , pra  jetojne  dhe  vdesin  para  teje.Ata  pa  vetedije  kane  rritur  shkallen e  intelengjes  njerezore ,  them  pa  vetedije  sepse  te  gjitha  gjerat  jane shpikur  nga  nevoja dhe  jo  nga qefi  duke  filluar  nga  zjarri, mjetet  e  punes,te  mbrojtjes,etj...

Pra  duke e  pare ne  kete  prizem  edhe  ju  po  kontribuoni  per  te  njejtin qellim  pa  vete dije ,si  do  thoni ju , une  nuk  kam  shpikur  asgje ? kjo  mund  te jete e vertet  por  shoqeria  njerezore ka  nevoje  ne  te njejten  kohe per  punetore ,profesor qe percjellin  dijet , shkencetare qe i zbatojne  dhe  i  zbulojne  ato ,  per  konsumator qe  bejne  te   xhiroje  ekonomia etj...  pra  mvaret  se  ku  e  fusni  veten  ju , nese  ju  beni  nje  pune  te  thjesht , krijoni nje familje lini trashegimtare, dhe ne  te njeten  kohe  konsumoni ,  keni  realizuar  tre qellime ,1-Me  punen tuaj ecen  perpara ekonomia,me  konsumin tuaj e  vini  ne  levizje  kete  ekonomi,  dhe  me  femijet tuaj mundesoni  vazhdimesine e qenies NJERI.

E pra  pa dashur  ju  po  kontribuoni ne zhvillimin  e  kesaj  specie  sipas  mundesive  qe  ju  jane  krijuar.
Po  nuk  punoj  kush  nuk  ka  c'far  ha  profesori  dhe  shkencetari. 
Prandaj  cdo  njeri  i  gjalle  eshte  duke  permbushur  nje  qellim  edhe  pse ai  nuk e  kupton  sic e thashe edhe  me  pare sepse qellimin e  kerkon  ne  sferen  personale  dhe  jo ne  ate  komunitare .
Qenia  Njeri ne  keto 2 mije  vjete  ka evoluar  shume  nga  ana  inteligjences  dhe  keto  200  vitet e  fundit  shpejtesia  e  kesaj  rritje  eshte  akoma  me  e  shpejte, aq  sa shume  individe  nuk  e  ndjekin  dot  me,  duke  filluar  keshtu  krijimin e   njeriut  super  te ditur dhe atij normal   hendek  ky  qe  ne  nje  kohe  te  vogel  do  thellohet   me shume .

Perse  i  duhet  qenies  Njeri   gjith  kjo  inteligjence ?

Per  te  mbijetuar  si qenie dhe si  specie  ne  menyre qe  te zhvillohet  akoma  me  shume me  shpejt , dhe  pergjithmone.
Them  per  te  mbijetuar sepse  njeriut i  duhet  qe  te shkeputet  nga  planeti  ku  ka  lindur ,pasi  ky  planet nuk  eshte  i  perjetshem,  dhe  kjo  qenie duhet  te gjeje shume  kohe  me pare  rruget per tu  shkeputur dhe  evoluar  diku  tjeter.

Ky  eshte  qellimi  kryesor i  species  sone  NJERI  te  cilin  po  e realizojme  pa  vetedije  te  plote  nga  individet qe e  perbejne  kete specie.

Ne  rradhe  te pare  jeta e cdo  njeriu  i  sherben  vete  species ,dhe  pas   vdekjes  nese  ajo  sherben  edhe  per  dike  tjeter  eshte  problem  qe nuk  i  intereson  species sone, pasi  mund  te  jete  i  nje dimesioni  tjeter  te  cilin  nuk e  perceptojme  dot  me inteligjencen dhe shkencen e sotme.

----------


## ocean

Une mendoje se qellimi i ekzistenses se njeriut ne toke eshte qe te mundohet panderprere te kuptoje qellimin e vet ekzistences se tije. Pra ta njohe vete-veten. 

Kur njeriu te arrije pjekuri te mjaftueshme dhe te kuptoje se realiteti i jetes eshte shume me i madhe se sa ai qe ne e perjetojme, atehere zgjohet kurioziteti i vertete per ti gjetur kuptimin jetes. 

Une besoje ne ate qe thuhet se gjerat qe ndryshojne nuk jane jeta jone e vertete. Brenda nesh gjendet nje trup tjeter, nje tjeter bukuri. I takon asaj rreze te drites qe kurr nuk ndryshon. Ne duhet te zbulojme se si te biem ne kontakte me te dhe te behemi nje me ate qe nuk ndryshon. Ne duhet ta realizojme dhe kuptojme kete thesare te se vertetes. Per kete arsye kemi ardhur ne kete bote.

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles, ki ndonje link ku mundemi me shkarku filmin?


kerko neper sitet qe kane file .torrent, 
nese je interesuar per te pare te vetem 2 sezonet e fundit shkarko vetem sezonin 9, 10 dhe dy pjeset e fundit te sezonit 8.

une atje e gjeta, dhe eshte goxha i shpejte. Nuk po e gjej dot dosjen torrent, po nese e gjej ta dergoj.

----------


## xfiles

bie plotesisht dakord me ate qe tha dardajan, te njejtin mendim kam edhe une, vetem se u shpreha pak me ndryshe.
Ne jemi duke e plotesuar qellimin tone me apo pa vetedije.
E rendesishme eshte te shohim njerezimin si nje o jo qellimet individuale.
Tamam si nje organizem, si organizmi njerezor, disa qeliza punojne per te vene ne levizje trupin, disa te tjera bejne llogaritje ne tru, disa te tjera ripordhohen, disa te tjera transportojne materialet e nevojshme per te gjitha qelizat e tjera, e keshtu me rradhe. E ne fund qellimi i perbashket i çdo qelize eshte vazhdimesi dhe mbijetesa e gjithe organizmit si NJE. Dhe ne i drejtohemi vetes me "UNE", e ne te vertete UNE=NE.

----------


## land

Spjegimet qe jep xfiles jane me te vertete shume shume interesante,por une kam akoma plot PSE?

----------


## xfiles

> Une mendoje se qellimi i ekzistenses se njeriut ne toke eshte qe te mundohet panderprere te kuptoje qellimin e vet ekzistences se tije. Pra ta njohe vete-veten. 
> 
> Kur njeriu te arrije pjekuri te mjaftueshme dhe te kuptoje se realiteti i jetes eshte shume me i madhe se sa ai qe ne e perjetojme, atehere zgjohet kurioziteti i vertete per ti gjetur kuptimin jetes. 
> 
> Une besoje ne ate qe thuhet se gjerat qe ndryshojne nuk jane jeta jone e vertete. Brenda nesh gjendet nje trup tjeter, nje tjeter bukuri. I takon asaj rreze te drites qe kurr nuk ndryshon. Ne duhet te zbulojme se si te biem ne kontakte me te dhe te behemi nje me ate qe nuk ndryshon. Ne duhet ta realizojme dhe kuptojme kete thesare te se vertetes. Per kete arsye kemi ardhur ne kete bote.


edhe kjo eshte nje pikepamje tjeter po aq e vertete sa ajo qe tha dardajan.
Vete thenia "njoh vete-veten" eshte kulmi i perfeksionit, eshte cilesi e nje zoti.
Ne kemi filluar ta njohim veten duke studiuar trupin tone dhe ligjet e universit te cilave ne i bindemi. 
Si qenie idividuale ne e shohim boten ne 3 pjese, ambienti, ne, subkoshienca e panjohur qe eshte pjesa perberse e jona, nje thesar i vertete i diturise. Ne nje fare menyre e gjithe dituria universale eshte e koduar ne trupin njerezor, i cili pa dyshim eshte mahnites. Ne jemi produkti i ketij perfeksioni, e per rrjedhoje e kemi perfeksionin te fshehur nen vetevete.
Sa me shume te zbulojme nga vetja jone ne brendesi, nga subkoshienca, aq me shume i afrohemi perfeksionit dhe zotit.
Ketu bazohet dhe meditimi, baza e shumices se filozofive, meditimi nuk eshte gje tjeter veç praktika me te cilen mund te shkrish veten tende koshiente me subkoshiencen, e kjo quhet bashkimi me zotin, perfeksioni, arrin perfeksionin.

Gjithashtu ka teori te doktrinave filozofike te cilat jetes i atribuojne pikerisht kete qellim, sipas tyre ç'do gje u krijua qe te rikthehet perseri tek burimi. 
Kjo eshte njohja e vet-vetes, sipas meje, 
shpresoj qe Ocean bie dakord ne kete pike.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Spjegimet qe jep xfiles jane me te vertete shume shume interesante,por une kam akoma plot PSE?


Nese je duke kerkuar PSE-ne e ekistences tende, mos mbaj shprese se dikush ka per te ta treguar ndonjehere, sepse nuk mundet. 
Ti je i vetmi qe e di PSE, sepse PSE-ja eshte personale.
Me lart kemi diskutuar PSE ne nje shkalle te gjere, PSE-ne e shumices, por PSE-ne personale nuk e di njeri tjeter veç teje.
Ti je "zoti" yt Billy the kid, ti je ai qe do te jesh, dhe qellimin tend e vendos vetem ti.
Megjithate nuk te ve faj  :buzeqeshje: , gjeja me e veshtire ne jete eshte te kuptosh se çfare deshiron ti thelle ne zemren tende, nje deshire qe nuk eshte nje kapriço e momentit, por nje deshire qe perkthehet ne qellimin e jetes tende. Edhe une kam  nja 2 vjet qe dua ta gjej po akoma nuk e kam gjetur.
 :Lulja3:

----------


## land

Sigurisht qe ne e njohim veten tone shume pak dhe aq me pak subkoshiencen tone,pikerisht aty tek subkoshienca duhet te jete dhe sekreti i ekzistences,nese ka nje sekret te tille.....por del nje pyetje tjeter.....pse qellimi i ekzistences eshte i fshehur?.....pse ai nuk na shfaqet hapur?....pse ne e kemi humbur kujtesen se nga kemi errdhur dhe nuk e dime se ku do te shkojme(vdekja,ky mister i madh)

----------


## xfiles

> Sigurisht qe ne e njohim veten tone shume pak dhe aq me pak subkoshiencen tone,pikerisht aty tek subkoshienca duhet te jete dhe sekreti i ekzistences,nese ka nje sekret te tille.....por del nje pyetje tjeter.....pse qellimi i ekzistences eshte i fshehur?.....pse ai nuk na shfaqet hapur?....pse ne e kemi humbur kujtesen se nga kemi errdhur dhe nuk e dime se ku do te shkojme(vdekja,ky mister i madh)


nuk mund ti pergjigjem, pse eshte e fshehur, por mund te hedh nje hipoteze se ç'do te ndodhte sikur te mos ishte e fshehur.
Sikur mos te ishte i fshehur ne do dinim gjithçka, do dinim me saktesi qellimin e ekzistences sone, do ishim vete perfeksioni, do ishim te gjithe NJE, perfshire çdo  gje qe shohim, e kjo na çon tek "do ishim zoti". 
Kjo eshte si puna e asaj qe tha nje anetar i nderuar i forumit Jack Watson me duket, se jo gjithmone vlen ligji i shkak-pasojes. Zoti duhet qe ne te ekzistojme, ne duhemi qe zoti te ekzistoje, ose e thene ndryshe, krijuesi nuk do kishte kuptim pa krijimin, dhe krijimi nuk do kishte kuptim pa krijuesin. Krijimi dhe krijuesi jane te pandare, jane te nevojshem per ekzistencen e njeri tjetrit.
Ja pse qellimi i ekzistences eshte i fshehur, qe ne ta zbulojme.
Nje gje eshte e sigurte, ne kemi ardhur nga perfeksioni, e do shkojme ne perfeksion, me apo pa vetedije.

P.S. edhe une mendoj se subkoshienca eshte nje oqean i pafund dije, eshte ura lidhese e te gjithe koshiencave, ura lidhese me gjithçka.

----------

